# My Apartment setup :)



## bigred7078

Hey guys i'm new here and I love looking at everyones setups! I figured i would join the fun 


-Vienna Acoustic Mozart Grand mains in rosewood
-Vienna Acoustic Maestro Grand center in rosewood
-Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds
-MFW-15 w/ rosewood faceplate

-Marantz SR6003
-Emotiva RPA-1 
-Emotiva XPA-3

-46" Samsung A550
-Apple TV
-PS3 80gb
-HD-A2


----------



## bigred7078

hm did my pics not show up because im new? lol


----------



## recruit

bigred7078 said:


> hm did my pics not show up because im new? lol


Hi Steve and welcome to the Shack :T

As a new member you need to have made 5+ posts so try again and they show up as you now have 7


----------



## bigred7078

recruit said:


> Hi Steve and welcome to the Shack :T
> 
> As a new member you need to have made 5+ posts so try again and they show up as you now have 7


Thanks!


----------



## recruit

WOW! Beautiful setup indeed utstanding:


----------



## Prof.

Very nice..:T


----------



## tonyvdb

Thats a nice system in a good sized apartment you have there. Great job on the acoustic panels.:clap:


----------



## usrsld

Your set up looks very nice. I really like the acoustic panels and the way they fit into the decor of the room. (And I may have to drop by for a splash of Jack :T)


----------



## bigred7078

recruit said:


> WOW! Beautiful setup indeed utstanding:





Prof. said:


> Very nice..:T


Thanks guy!


----------



## bigred7078

tonyvdb said:


> Thats a nice system in a good sized apartment you have there. Great job on the acoustic panels.:clap:





usrsld said:


> Your set up looks very nice. I really like the acoustic panels and the way they fit into the decor of the room. (And I may have to drop by for a splash of Jack :T)


I appreciate the comments fellas. The acoustic panels i have been one of the cheapest thing i've done so far! I made them myself a few months back. All in it was like $135. Best part is they look great and are highly functional!


----------



## Jon Liu

That is a FANTASTIC apartment set up, Steve!

The one thing my place is lacking is acoustic paneling and yours look so nice to boot!


----------



## recruit

Jon Liu said:


> The one thing my place is lacking is acoustic paneling and yours look so nice to boot!


It has given me some ideas for the new year, some panels may start appearing on my walls :whistling:


----------



## bigred7078

Jon Liu said:


> That is a FANTASTIC apartment set up, Steve!
> 
> The one thing my place is lacking is acoustic paneling and yours look so nice to boot!


Thanks Jon! I definately recommend putting up some panels, its a easy task thats gives excellent results.


----------



## eugovector

Did you use fiberglass or rockwool on the panels?


----------



## Chester

Very classy  Looks professional.


----------



## bigred7078

eugovector said:


> Did you use fiberglass or rockwool on the panels?


http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Roxul-Rockboard-60-Case-of-6--RB60.html


----------



## bigred7078

Chester said:


> Very classy  Looks professional.


you're very kind, thank you


----------



## myozz

Gorgeous setup you have there, most impressive. Do you have any sound intrusion issues with your neighbors?

Best regards,
James


----------



## bigred7078

myozz said:


> Gorgeous setup you have there, most impressive. Do you have any sound intrusion issues with your neighbors?
> 
> Best regards,
> James


I've never had a complaint in the 2 years i've been at this place  
The place seems to have pretty good noise isolation cause trust me... i like to rock


----------



## bigred7078

Here is my newest addition...


----------



## BrianAbington

looks really nice. what brand is that turn table?


----------



## bigred7078

SQCherokee said:


> looks really nice. what brand is that turn table?


Thanks. The TT is a Pro-Ject Xpression III.


----------



## dpromano76

Loving this set-up, being that Im also in an apartment, but a side note: the Jack Daniels is running:nono: low


----------



## bigred7078

new turntable added  (Pro-ject RM-9.1)




















New cartridge added (Grado Sonata 1 0.5 mV)










New subwoofer added (Rythmik F12SE 12")


----------



## Mike Ronesia

That turntable is wicked cool! :daydream:


----------



## MeatHanky

Very nice setup. I love those fronts too - beautiful rosewood!


----------



## engtaz

Beautiful setup. Congrats


----------

